# Heartland Apicultural Society



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Good question Jim

I will bee staying in French Lick so we may travle the same road


----------



## ottebee (Jan 31, 2007)

French Lick is the home of Larry Bird. "The Hick from French Lick" 
Impressive.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Has*

OK folks lets all have an ID button=badge=ect that says beesource!!!

Mine will say

Beesource.com

honeyman46408


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

honeyman46408 said:


> OK folks lets all have an ID button=badge=etc that says beesource!!!


I'm in. See ya there.


----------



## farmdon (Jan 2, 2007)

We are staying at Kentucky River Campground. Its 5-6 miles from the meeting.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 19, 2005)

farmdon, will you be taking I-64 ? Jim


----------



## Trapper (Jun 19, 2005)

Found this on the HAS web site.
All HAS registration (for those pre-registered and registering at the door) and dorm room key pickup – will be in the Carl Hill Student Ctr. 3rd floor.
Registration hours: Wed. 4pm – 8pm, Thurs., Fri., & Sat. - 8am – 4:30pm
Wednesday's cafeteria dinner hours are 5:00PM – 6:30PM.
LATE DORM ARRIVALS - Late arrivals staying in the dorms (arriving after registration hours) should call Phil Craft at 502-330-0797 prior to 4:30PM the day of their arrival or sooner. 

Still don't know about the I-64 road construction. Jim


----------



## farmdon (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes. I'm off the Wayne City exit on I-64


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Don't know about the button thing, but I will bee there Saturday to meet MB


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It was great to meet so many of you. Thanks for introducing yourselves.


----------

